# Pro Hoppers Newest Product



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 16 2004, 12:12 AM
> *:0*


 UTTTTHHHH OOOOHHHH


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Have you checked your inbox? I sent you a message a couple days ago.....


----------



## trans_nova (Oct 12, 2002)

now we all can have it with a couple bolts and so nitrigen the shit is on now...haaahaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trans_nova_@Jan 16 2004, 12:17 AM
> *now we all can have it with a couple bolts and so nitrigen the shit is on now...haaahaaaa!!!!!!*


 THINK YOU'LL NEED MORE THAN NITROGEN BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jan 16 2004, 12:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Jan 16 2004, 12:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--trans_nova_@Jan 16 2004, 12:17 AM
> *now we all can have it with a couple bolts and so nitrigen the shit is on now...haaahaaaa!!!!!!*


THINK YOU'LL NEED MORE THAN NITROGEN BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/b][/quote]
HAAAAHAAAA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trans_nova_@Jan 16 2004, 12:17 AM
> *now we all can have it with a couple bolts and so nitrigen the shit is on now...haaahaaaa!!!!!!*


 NOW......haaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa 



Last edited by BlackMagicHydraulics at Jan 16 2004, 12:30 AM


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

How can prohopper sell this if black magic has the pat. on it????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

IT IS DIFFERENT THEN OURS.....BUT 33%, I'M NOT SURE.....WILL FIND OUT TOMORROW
LOOKS LIKE THE OLD ORIGINAL ONE, GOOD JOB ERIC.....NEW IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN LONG

IS THE TANK ALUMINIUM


----------



## trans_nova (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Jan 15 2004, 11:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Jan 15 2004, 11:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--trans_nova_@Jan 16 2004, 12:17 AM
> *now we all can have it with a couple bolts and so nitrigen the shit is on now...haaahaaaa!!!!!!*


NOW......haaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa[/b][/quote]
cant tell everyone the gas of choice what you think i am .......lol


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah and how long before some fucker taps the gas end of those tanks and fits a spark plug to ignite it


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** Looks good & all but, Why is there such a small port & block if everyone says they need to go BIGGER????? Whats the real deal here ??????????????????????????????????????????????  



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Jan 16 2004, 02:37 AM


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

those will look might nice in my trunk...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** I agree , Not too bad looking ........ Small porting tho .... We want B I G ports .............  what pumphead does this thing come with ??? What are the specs on it ?? - 



Last edited by STREET SWEEPAZ at Jan 16 2004, 03:46 AM


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> *It will be adaptable to fit any block available from all lowrider hydraulic companys in business today.*


so the pic shows it on a Pro-X block [i think] but you can have it one whichever you want with whichever head you want............................


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jan 16 2004, 04:14 AM
> *yeah and how long before some fucker taps the gas end of those tanks and fits a spark plug to ignite it *


 ether + spark = interesting


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jan 16 2004, 03:14 AM
> *yeah and how long before some fucker taps the gas end of those tanks and fits a spark plug to ignite it *


 Yup ...buckle up ...With 8" of combustion space,1.5" exhaust chamber...chromemoly ring's Nos injector's ....oop's nuff said...


----------



## ElBoogieman (Dec 12, 2003)

ether n spark......tooo damn funny...looks like we gonna really be seeing some trunks blow up in the hops this year....sounds like some guys are ready to throw their gears out the window..looks good but for those guys that are still runnin regular checks and are plumbed up with the pressure still goin through the dumps....and runnin 3/8 hard ware...is this really gonna make that big a diff. gas...? isnt it more important how ya add the air or whatever to the tank than what ya add......i been runnin air for awhile now and not just 30 lbs...how much pressure is these seals gonna hold...i must say that this is really gonna add nicely to the way i'm runnin my single pump...i like how this separates the air from the fluid...when it comes to bleedin the tank......i cant see what the gauge is rated for...........?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 16 2004, 05:55 AM
> *Thats right your looking at the new "Speicher" Pump. Developed by "Mac" back in the day at National Machine. This pump will get you the extra inches you need for both the streets and in LRM competition.
> 
> 
> ...


 "sphincter" pump?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 15 2004, 11:55 PM
> *Thats right your looking at the new "Speicher" Pump. Developed by "Mac" back in the day at National Machine. This pump will get you the extra inches you need for both the streets and in LRM competition.
> 
> 
> ...


 GETCHA BOGGIE ON.....

PRO HOPPER - OFTEN IMITATED....NEVER DUPLICATED, BUT SIMPLY THE BEST  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

What are the advantages and Disadvantages to this type of pump?


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

There are plenty of topics on old pages about piston pumps... with plenty of useful info from Vegas Hopper and the BM - Nsane team, take a look back, but the cliffnotes version.... the piston pressurized the tank to force the fluid into the pump head for more performance.


The disadvantage is all the people who gonna call you out, hate on you cause ya down with the back bumper club, oh and you gonna have to scrape that "Other Hydro Company Sticker off your ride".......

but no one should be embarrased bout that for too long, after listening to the I told ya so's for a little while..... You will eventually get over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha Ha haa haa


Pro Hopper - Simply The Best  :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trans_nova+Jan 15 2004, 11:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trans_nova @ Jan 15 2004, 11:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant tell everyone the gas of choice what you think i am .......lol[/b][/quote]
helium!!!! 

oooppsss did i say that out loud? :0  



Last edited by dough916 at Jan 16 2004, 10:24 AM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 15 2004, 10:30 PM
> *How can prohopper sell this if black magic has the pat. on it????*


 Im just guessing but... its probably cuz Black Magic has a patent on there specific design and not on the idea of a piston pump.


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+Jan 16 2004, 11:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (B_A_RIDER @ Jan 16 2004, 11:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Jan 15 2004, 10:30 PM
> *How can prohopper sell this if black magic has the pat. on it????*


Im just guessing but... its probably cuz Black Magic has a patent on there specific design and not on the idea of a piston pump.[/b][/quote]
This would be true but a piston pump is a piston pump no matter who make its really there is a piston inthe tank u pressurize it and u get big inches if everything else in your system is correct too that why i asked


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

NICE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

PROHOPPER!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Where you get your pumps from ?


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Guys at B.M. seem cool. But, Pro Hopper is still "Simply the best" :biggrin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 15 2004, 09:55 PM
> *Thats right your looking at the new "Speicher" Pump. Developed by "Mac" back in the day at National Machine. This pump will get you the extra inches you need for both the streets and in LRM competition.
> 
> 
> ...


 Sent you a PM


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

What gauge is the tanks, and what are they made of> And what size ports come on your pump? It doesnt look half as sturdy as the Black Magic pump. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

By the look of it, the pressure plate it the "cover" of the tank. If this is true, how well does that seal up? 



Last edited by DownLow350 at Jan 16 2004, 10:03 PM


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Actually you can see the rods are *a lot* bigger then what black magic parts are like. All I have to say about that is.....:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

"Speicher" Pump,,hahahaha,,,that wasnt a wise name choice,,,people are gonna get some weird looks when they say something like,,"hey guys, guess what?, i just got my speicher pump"


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Do you have any other pics of the pump Eric?? can u explain the backing plate looks like the pressure gauge is fixed to it? and with the 3/8 rods wouldn't you have to drill out your blocks so they fit thru do you offer them in different lentghs for the wider 1" port blocks?? Thanks Tony 



Last edited by BIGTONY at Jan 16 2004, 10:11 PM


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2004, 05:05 AM
> *Do you have any other pics of the pump Eric?? can u explain the backing plate looks like the pressure gauge is fixed to it ? Thanks Tony*


 was thinkin the same thing


----------



## impalasonly (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes more info wanted as well. I was just about to order me up some Black Magic then saw the pics of this Pro Hopper pump. Once again I'm torn between the 2!! Let's get some more pics and info on this thing if possible. Either way it looks tight as hell! Might just have to buy both and test them myself.  :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy+Jan 17 2004, 12:17 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (socalwhiteguy @ Jan 17 2004, 12:17 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Jan 16 2004, 10:00 PM
> *What gauge is the tanks, and what are they made of> And what size ports come on your pump? It doesnt look half as sturdy as the Black Magic pump. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> By the look of it, the pressure plate it the "cover" of the tank. If this is true, how well does that seal up?*


:ugh: 
Lets put it this way we tested it at 950 psi and had no problems, no blown seals etc.. :0 The tank is made out of DOM aluminum tube and the wall thickness is close to a half inch thick. The rods are made out of 3/8 stanless rod. You can use any block you want on it. A fat block with 1' ports or a regular block with 1/2 ports its all adaptable. :thumbsup: Also another feature I must mention is the three tiny grooves in the middle section. Those act as a guide so it wont cock sideways and jam up on the side of the tank wall.[/b][/quote]
You had this thing pressured upto 950 PSI??!! Holy shit! Is that the recommended or is that an extreme? What did you use to pressure it up?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalasonly_@Jan 16 2004, 10:13 PM
> *Yes more info wanted as well. I was just about to order me up some Black Magic then saw the pics of this Pro Hopper pump. Once again I'm torn between the 2!! Let's get some more pics and info on this thing if possible. Either way it looks tight as hell! Might just have to buy both and test them myself.  :biggrin:*


 If your are not going to compete in the hops at the shows keep to reg pumps with good gears and you will be cool man especially if you building an off the hook rag save the piston pumps for that 4 hard top you trying to sell and build that as the super hopper  :biggrin:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 16 2004, 10:26 PM
> *Yup 950. It was Nitrogen and the damn valve on the nitrogen tank started to leak so we couldnt kill ourselves that day I guess. Its not recommended but thats what we do when we test our products, we try to find the breaking points.*


 Can you awnser my ?'s from page 2 please Eric Thanks


----------



## impalasonly (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jan 17 2004, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Jan 17 2004, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--impalasonly_@Jan 16 2004, 10:13 PM
> *Yes more info wanted as well. I was just about to order me up some Black Magic then saw the pics of this Pro Hopper pump. Once again I'm torn between the 2!! Let's get some more pics and info on this thing if possible. Either way it looks tight as hell! Might just have to buy both and test them myself.   :biggrin:*


If your are not going to compete in the hops at the shows keep to reg pumps with good gears and you will be cool man especially if you building an off the hook rag save the piston pumps for that 4 hard top you trying to sell and build that as the super hopper  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Hey BigT I'm like you. I got secret shit in the lab!! Only talk about the ones I'll be street rollin. And you never know might want to bang up my show rag a little. That's why I got 3 of them! :biggrin: I'm not about shows really though I'm about show quality cars that you see me driving every weekend! But even shit I don't always hop still gotta be able to go to the moon if a ***** wanna nose up!! Like I said in one post imagine a car like DONTRE rollin into the hopping pit. Haters will go nuts!! Watch for me and a couple homeboyz this summer all with done up drops bangin them thangs on the bumper anytime someone flash a little cash and even when they just running they mouths!!! Hit me up about the accessories you wanted. We can get together a kick it maybe when we meet to do the deal!! Always cool to meet fellow lowriders and LIL members!


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy+Jan 16 2004, 10:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (socalwhiteguy @ Jan 16 2004, 10:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2004, 12:05 AM
> *Do you have any other pics of the pump Eric?? can u explain the backing plate looks like the pressure gauge is fixed to it? and with the 3/8 rods wouldn't you have to drill out your blocks so they fit thru do you offer them in different lentghs for the wider 1" port blocks?? Thanks Tony*










This is just one of several installation pictures you will see on the website soon. The air gauge is drilled through the plate and into the cavity of the tank where the pressure will be and same with the valve to pressurize it. We have them for larger 1' port blocks or you can counter bore the holes like the showtime 1" blocks so the rods will fit. Oh and we will include the drill bit for retail customers but shops should have drills I would think :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Ok cool thanks Eric


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy+Jan 16 2004, 10:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (socalwhiteguy @ Jan 16 2004, 10:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Ah what the hell I can half ass a pic for ya. [/b][/quote]
Looks cool how long is the tank end to end or should i say how much longer is it compare to a stock tank some install get skinda tight in trunks gotto make sure we dont have to redo the racks to make these things fit LOL


----------



## lowlow90 (Feb 17, 2003)

i run four prohoppers now and would love to get these for my front two


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

***LOOKIN GOOD.......


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

will that tank be allowed for LRM competition? the wall thickness and length are limited i think.

looks really nice! 



Last edited by CP at Jan 17 2004, 04:12 PM


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

looks, and sounds real good Eric!.......we got some thinking to do :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jan 17 2004, 01:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Jan 17 2004, 01:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool how long is the tank end to end or should i say how much longer is it compare to a stock tank some install get skinda tight in trunks gotto make sure we dont have to redo the racks to make these things fit LOL [/b][/quote]
exactly, to fit one of those tanks i`d have to redo my whole pump rack or i wouldnt be able to close my trunk


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

I would rather have the longer tank on a piston pump.


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 17 2004, 10:11 AM
> *will that tank be allowed for LRM competition? the wall thickness and length are limited i think.
> 
> looks really nice!*


 Chris you were right LRM rules are 11" long 6.25" dia. & 1/4" thick tank this one is too long & thick


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 17 2004, 01:12 PM
> *Well fellas I made a mistake on one messurement. The tank alone is 11'1/2 inches long. With a reg. block and pressure plate it is 15 inches total*


 Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin+Jan 17 2004, 01:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gizmoispimpin @ Jan 17 2004, 01:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CP_@Jan 17 2004, 10:11 AM
> *will that tank be allowed for LRM competition? the wall thickness and length are limited i think.
> 
> looks really nice!*


Chris you were right LRM rules are 11" long 6.25" dia. & 1/4" thick tank this one is too long & thick [/b][/quote]
Shit, I still want one. :biggrin:


----------



## impalasonly (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin+Jan 17 2004, 01:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gizmoispimpin @ Jan 17 2004, 01:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CP_@Jan 17 2004, 10:11 AM
> *will that tank be allowed for LRM competition? the wall thickness and length are limited i think.
> 
> looks really nice!*


Chris you were right LRM rules are 11" long 6.25" dia. & 1/4" thick tank this one is too long & thick [/b][/quote]
Looks like Black Magic here I come! That is a tight pump though homie. You almost had me sold!


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

Conspiracy?Between black magic and GO-LO ent.?Did not mark,who works for black magic now,work for lowrider as a head judge?Just an OBSERVATION. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

hey Eric,what is the rod dia.,and do you guys have a right and left block?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

so those tanks are *NOT* go-lo legal?


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i wouldnt worry about hoppin at go-lo events anyway, but thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Now maybe we can get a deal on all of the ones that don't meet go-lo standards :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 17 2004, 02:53 PM
> *i wouldnt worry about hoppin at go-lo events anyway, but thats just me :biggrin:*


 I'm not concerned w/ golo's rules too much, I was just wondering. 

According to their rules, I think my 4-link rear end is going to be illegal :dunno: 

As far as those pumps go. They look great, and sound great too........but I may stay with B.M


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg+Jan 17 2004, 03:11 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (trudawg @ Jan 17 2004, 03:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigLinc_@Jan 17 2004, 02:53 PM
> *i wouldnt worry about hoppin at go-lo events anyway, but thats just me  :biggrin:*


I'm not concerned w/ golo's rules too much, I was just wondering. 

According to their rules, I think my 4-link rear end is going to be illegal :dunno: 

As far as those pumps go. They look great, and sound great too........but I may stay with B.M [/b][/quote]
i was thinking of getting a black magic set up myself Ryan, let me know how it does for u if u go that route


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 17 2004, 04:28 PM
> *Hey if Go-Low wont allow em then we'll jus have to make them for both streets and go-low. Just a little cut cut here and a snip snip there no biggy. :0 I'll find out for sure by Monday if they are gonna allow em.*


 i ride for the street, golo can kiss my ass, my only limits are cash and physical ability


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

cant wait to see those pumps in person...


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

looks good Eric


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 17 2004, 03:28 PM
> *Hey if Go-Low wont allow em then we'll jus have to make them for both streets and go-low. Just a little cut cut here and a snip snip there no biggy. :0 I'll find out for sure by Monday if they are gonna allow em.*


 I don't see where it would be a problem shit it's only 1/2 an inch.Alum is great & light & fit's any block that's slicker than shit...good job the one we've got weigh's about 4,000lbs. & you have to use their block so hell yeah give someone a call... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Saw the product personally yesterday and its awesome!!! So, the first setup on the radical cutty was a pro hopper and the second one in the next OSC hopper is going to be Pro Hopper also... Thanks Eric, hope to doing business with ya again. Will be there this week to pick it up. Awesome job man. So the new car will have the new OSC 1" high pressure block and everything prohopper... Two of the best at work  

Nacho
One Stop Customs 
Pro Hopper 



Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Jan 18 2004, 12:36 PM


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

seems like STREET SWEEPAZ wants to run these in his 64, or what????? :uh:  :biggrin: 

DAMN NICE PUMPS TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

:0 ----------------> :biggrin: .. Would be co to have them in the 64 .. Just because they look cool...... Big ass tank ..... LOOKS really good.... who knows man.....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 20 2004, 03:05 AM
> *:0 ----------------> :biggrin: .. Would be co to have them in the 64 .. Just because they look cool...... Big ass tank ..... LOOKS really good.... who knows man.....*


 It looks good, price is super good, and it performs good. Like I said, Pro Hopper has to many years under their belt to BS their customers. Always people from here who have doubts of good products. Just go with CCE if you aren't happy with pro hopper LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Simply the Best. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 20 2004, 05:22 PM
> *I just talked to Brett one of the head judges this year for Go-Low. He said the thickness is ok but we need to trim off 1/2" off the length of the tank. We are doing that as I type this. So like I said NO BIG DEAL. He said if there were any questions to email him @ [email protected]. So if you will be competing this year let us know which size you want.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:*


 Hey Eric how much for just the piston setup minus the block, motor and pumphead!?


----------



## Fernando (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jan 20 2004, 05:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Jan 20 2004, 05:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--socalwhiteguy_@Jan 20 2004, 05:22 PM
> *I just talked to Brett one of the head judges this year for Go-Low.  He said the thickness is ok but we need to trim off 1/2" off the length of the tank.  We are doing that as I type this.  So like I said NO BIG DEAL.  He said if there were any questions to email him @ [email protected].  So if you will be competing this year let us know which size you want.
> 
> Eric    :biggrin:*


Hey Eric how much for just the piston setup minus the block, motor and pumphead!?[/b][/quote]
$275.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Jan 20 2004, 06:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Jan 20 2004, 06:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$275.[/b][/quote]
let me know when u get one in :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fernando+Jan 20 2004, 06:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fernando @ Jan 20 2004, 06:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$275.[/b][/quote]
Thanks Fern Eric already Pm'ed me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

I ordered one from ferny just the other day. SHould be getting it in Friday (or monday). Can't wait to try it out :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Jan 20 2004, 08:36 PM
> *I ordered one from ferny just the other day. SHould be getting it in Friday (or monday). Can't wait to try it out :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: 

Me either!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jan 20 2004, 07:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Jan 20 2004, 07:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CaptainNasty_@Jan 20 2004, 08:36 PM
> *I ordered one from ferny just the other day.  SHould be getting it in Friday (or monday).  Can't wait to try it out  :biggrin:*


:biggrin: 

Me either!! :biggrin: [/b][/quote]
you guys will love it believe me... that mofo SHINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like if it were the sun man... I must say

BEAUTIFUL

Pro hopper is always bad ass...


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

What would it take to get sponsored?? I am building an 88 monte carlo LS. I already have an LA Series pump with the #10, and I'm getting ready to put the piston part on. I am going to be doing it single pump with maybe 6-10 batts to the front. I mean I'm not asking for anything for free, but just maybe a little hook up. You think you guys could help a homie out


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** HMMM.... I wouldnt mind a sponsorship as well....... I already have a partial sponsorship with My local Interstate Batteries...... You can ask Fernando what i have as a setup from him .. We do good business.. PM if you are interested ...  

** Otherwise , Fernando -- Give me a call man about it ... I might just have to rep "Prohopper/Sekond to none" on a higher level........ I am buying a bus you know & I could travel ..... :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 20 2004, 08:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 20 2004, 08:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 20 2004, 03:05 AM
> *:0 ----------------> :biggrin: .. Would be co to have them in the 64 .. Just because they look cool...... Big ass tank ..... LOOKS really good.... who knows man.....*


It looks good, price is super good, and it performs good. Like I said, Pro Hopper has to many years under their belt to BS their customers. Always people from here who have doubts of good products. Just go with CCE if you aren't happy with pro hopper LOL  :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
** I already have a 3 pump CCE comp setup That I bought from Fernando when he worked there ....... I have barely used my pumps ... i kept breaking shit with em..... I like them still to this day but, I was supposed to have #9 pumpheads in them -- Not #7's .. Any how ...... I have them for back up pumps...... :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

how soon can we order these?, and do you run gear #'s on these the same way you would on a regular pump, or does it change because of the accumulator?

damn you guys! now i gotta get one of these :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how bout sponsering some canadians :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

No sponsorships right now  You'd have to compete in all LRM tours...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** WELL that sucks ....... the only tours we have here is to the taconite Mines or to a dairy farm for cheese where im at now...... :0 

*** Dont mater anyways , My car is not GO-LO qualified ...... Who cares .................................. I like the way these pumps look... I cant buy them tho because it would be a waste of money --- I can get away with a set of LA pumps instead .....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

ITS GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 24 2004, 12:54 AM
> *Just got home from work and wanted to let everyone know that we put 1000psi in one of our Speicher pumps tonight on Jerry Lamms tan colored single pump. His gear was worn out and batterys low on juice and his car still smacked the bumper. I expected an explosion or something to break but nope. Im just excited is all even Jerry was suprised.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:
> ...


 all i have to say is damn...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 23 2004, 10:54 PM
> *Just got home from work and wanted to let everyone know that we put 1000psi in one of our Speicher pumps tonight on Jerry Lamms tan colored single pump. His gear was worn out and batterys low on juice and his car still smacked the bumper. I expected an explosion or something to break but nope. Im just excited is all even Jerry was suprised.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:
> ...


 all I have to say is, I BELIEVE YOU!!! that fucken tank is bad ass... you can make a rocket launcher off of that sucker... Great job ERIC!!!


----------



## Montey C (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 23 2004, 10:54 PM
> *Just got home from work and wanted to let everyone know that we put 1000psi in one of our Speicher pumps tonight on Jerry Lamms tan colored single pump. His gear was worn out and batterys low on juice and his car still smacked the bumper. I expected an explosion or something to break but nope. Im just excited is all even Jerry was suprised.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:
> ...


 GOOD LORD! 1000psi, that can't be healthy :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE61RAG (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 23 2004, 11:54 PM
> *Just got home from work and wanted to let everyone know that we put 1000psi in one of our Speicher pumps tonight on Jerry Lamms tan colored single pump. His gear was worn out and batterys low on juice and his car still smacked the bumper. I expected an explosion or something to break but nope. Im just excited is all even Jerry was suprised.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:
> ...


 Hell yeah I was there the first time I see Jerry's car doing that good j/k ha ha! I can say that the things work and they look good and at 1000 psi didn't fuck up his trunk, now that's some good shit. And hey those batteries were dead as hell and that motor was really warm but it was still hoppin PRO HOPPIN that is HA HA! You guys are crazy Eric, hopping that car inside like that but at least I can say the tank works for damn sure! I already have at least 60 of those tanks sold don't forget about my order Eric OK! Tell Mac im going prob next week to pick up the rest of them, everyone likes the way they look they all say they are a real piece of work! They really have a good shine/ apperance I think im gonna sell the shit out of them. :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

How many licks of the switch did it take to hit bumper? Any pics?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

dayum. thats some *TT* pumpage :0  



Last edited by the_cat at Jan 25 2004, 06:53 AM


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 25 2004, 11:23 PM
> *It was the third hit when it tapped it and then the fourth smacked it.*


 man Eric, how come I believe you LOL hahaha... I'll be at pro hopper pretty soon again, forgot to pick up more stuff GRRRR...


----------



## swangalangs (Dec 8, 2003)

How many batts are to pump and what size gear? whats the port size on block


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hmmm... 13 i believe...


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## psychorider (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 23 2004, 10:54 PM
> *Just got home from work and wanted to let everyone know that we put 1000psi in one of our Speicher pumps tonight on Jerry Lamms tan colored single pump.  His gear was worn out and batterys  low on juice and his car still smacked the bumper.  I expected an explosion or something to break but nope.  Im just excited is all even Jerry was suprised.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:
> ...


wow... that's amazing... but I want to know how it dumped...



if you figure the inside diameter of the piston at say 5 or 5 1/2" then doing some math, you come up with somewhere between 24,000 and 27,000 lbs of lifting force generated by the pump... are you telling us that the front of that car weighs more than that??? I played with a piston pump years ago and when I put 450 lbs into it, the car raised up and wouldn't come back down until I released pressure from the tank, and that car had a V8, so how does your V6 Regal dump with more than twice the pressure in it???   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

hmmmm, put that on a la series fat steel block :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jan 28 2004, 05:01 PM
> *hmmmm, put that on a la series fat steel block :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by psychorider+Jan 28 2004, 10:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (psychorider @ Jan 28 2004, 10:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--socalwhiteguy_@Jan 23 2004, 10:54 PM
> *Just got home from work and wanted to let everyone know that we put 1000psi in one of our Speicher pumps tonight on Jerry Lamms tan colored single pump.  His gear was worn out and batterys  low on juice and his car still smacked the bumper.  I expected an explosion or something to break but nope.  Im just excited is all even Jerry was suprised.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:
> ...


wow... that's amazing... but I want to know how it dumped...



if you figure the inside diameter of the piston at say 5 or 5 1/2" then doing some math, you come up with somewhere between 24,000 and 27,000 lbs of lifting force generated by the pump... are you telling us that the front of that car weighs more than that??? I played with a piston pump years ago and when I put 450 lbs into it, the car raised up and wouldn't come back down until I released pressure from the tank, and that car had a V8, so how does your V6 Regal dump with more than twice the pressure in it???   :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
it depends on the diameter of the front cylinders, right mr math? 



Last edited by CP at Jan 29 2004, 06:22 AM


----------



## azpitbull (Mar 23, 2002)

When is showtime gonna come out with one of these tanks?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azpitbull_@Jan 29 2004, 11:44 PM
> *When is showtime gonna come out with one of these tanks?*


 they already have there own version, the toro pump.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azpitbull_@Jan 29 2004, 10:44 PM
> *When is showtime gonna come out with one of these tanks?*


 fuck showtime man, this is pro hopper...  :0


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 30 2004, 08:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 30 2004, 08:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--azpitbull_@Jan 29 2004, 10:44 PM
> *When is showtime gonna come out with one of these tanks?*


fuck showtime man, this is pro hopper...  :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SIMPLY THE BEST


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jan 29 2004, 01:01 AM
> *hmmmm, put that on a la series fat steel block :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 Yup thats what I'm doing!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jan 30 2004, 09:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jan 30 2004, 09:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--azpitbull_@Jan 29 2004, 10:44 PM
> *When is showtime gonna come out with one of these tanks?*


fuck showtime man, this is pro hopper...  :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** Cant wait til I get me some !!!!!!!!!!! :0 



I just want them cause they look cool with that big ass tank & pressure gauge on them ---- hopping too.......  


Im gonna get me some pro hops , im gonna get me some pro hops .... ....... YES SIR!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Got my piston pump today!!!!!!! It's purty!!!! Can't wait to get it in my car. I'm going to be doing a single pump 88 Monte Carlo LS. Be using an LA Series Fat Block with #10 and the piston. Will let everybody know how it works out when i get it done!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Jan 23 2004, 09:54 PM
> *Just got home from work and wanted to let everyone know that we put 1000psi in one of our Speicher pumps tonight on Jerry Lamms tan colored single pump. His gear was worn out and batterys low on juice and his car still smacked the bumper. I expected an explosion or something to break but nope. Im just excited is all even Jerry was suprised.
> 
> Eric :biggrin:
> ...


 Was this done with the longer tank or the lrm approved tank?? if not what are the limits on the lrm tanks not that i care about lrm just wondering on the newly modified pumps??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

WHERE'S ERIC AT??? :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

how long are the tanks? lrm rules alow these type of pumps but thetanks cant be bigger than 11" x 6"


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Feb 4 2004, 10:04 PM
> *Sorry Tony I havent been awnsering your questions we've been crazy busy. We had a car from the studios to finish last week and tons of orders to fill and ship out. It will be in a penzoil commercial soon. The two sizes will be 11 - 1/2" x 6" and 11 x 6". The pump that was in Jerrys car was the 11 - 1/2" one. The new one will be 1/2" shorter for Go Lo competition. If you are in the LA area we will fill them for you for $15.00. :biggrin:
> 
> Eric*


 Cool thanks for the reply good to hear you are busy :biggrin:


----------



## socalwhiteguy (Sep 20, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socalwhiteguy_@Feb 7 2004, 10:36 PM
> *Anyone that might be worried about the pumps being Go-Lo legal I just wanted to say they are. I talked with Brett Kopitz, actually he came to the shop to see one and he said absolutly no problem at all. So for the haters that decide to protest 'em at the hop good luck. :0
> Eric*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT YOUR BACK ERIC!!!


PRO HOPPER GANG FUCK CREWS and TEAMS!!! hahahaha...


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

the reason i asked is because they looked really long on the pic, but even if they where longer im sure they would just change the rules, i just think the have a set sixe because they dont want things getting ridiculous


----------

